# G15 Tastatur alt, neu, wtf?



## Baumstamm (9. Dezember 2007)

Huhu,
Da ja bald der Weihnachtsmann meinen Schornstein runterrutscht XD dachte ich mir das meine Eltern mir doch eine Logitech G15 sponsorn können.
Dann sitzt mein Vater sich an seinen Rechner und checkt mal ab wegen Preis und modell etc.
Aufeinmal schlägt er mir die mit dem festangebrachttem display vor, die aber weniger G-Tasten aufweist.
Er meinte aber das das dieneue ist...

So nu an euch, welches G15 Modell ist den das beste für mich als WoW Spieler?
Mfg 
Baumstamm
Gnom Warrior 70
Allianz/Destromath


----------



## Killermann (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe selbst die Logitech G15, so wie ich das sehe ist zwischen der Logitech G15 und der Logitech G15 refresh der unterschied, das die Logitech G15 mehr G tasten hat (wo man makros speichern kann) und 14€ teurer ist wie die G15 refresh.

Und im Amazon hat die G15 eine bessere bewertung als die G15 refresh. Ein Tipp von mir, schau dir mal die kommentare an.


----------



## Lorille (9. Dezember 2007)

Zum Thema G15: Kauft euch eine Cherry Slim für 20 Euro, die hat imho einen besseren Anschlag, sieht schick aus und passt auf jeden Schreibtisch. Das Geld kann man besser in was anderes investieren, z. Bsp. die Sylvester-Party.


----------



## CroWeD (9. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Zum Thema G15: Kauft euch eine Cherry Slim für 20 Euro, die hat imho einen besseren Anschlag, sieht schick aus und passt auf jeden Schreibtisch. Das Geld kann man besser in was anderes investieren, z. Bsp. die Sylvester-Party.



Ja ne is klar xD


----------



## Baumstamm (10. Dezember 2007)

thx... kann mir jmd ne seite empfehlen auf der ich die alte version bestellen kann? womöglich recht billig weil der preis ja oft unterschiedlich ist...
mfg Baumstamm


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar xD



Ich habe ne G15 und nutze davon - genau - nada Funktionen. Keine.

Was hat das Ding denn, das den hohen Preis rechtfertigt? Es ist gut verarbeitet - und? Sonst nur überflüssigen Ballast.


----------



## Satanhimself (10. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich habe ne G15 und nutze davon - genau - nada Funktionen. Keine.
> 
> Was hat das Ding denn, das den hohen Preis rechtfertigt? Es ist gut verarbeitet - und? Sonst nur überflüssigen Ballast.


das stimmt leider 
hab mir auch als die damals rauskamen eine gekauft
wie oft hab ich die "makro"-tasten verwendet ? 
- vielleicht einmal bis mir aufgefallen ist das das der totale müll ist
wie oft hab ich schon was an die usb anschlüssle angesteckt ? 
- einmal bis ich gemerkt hab das die G15 das nicht verkraftet , man kann da vielleicht nen sender von irgendwas hinhängen  -  aber nix was in irgend einer weise Strom verbraucht

das einzig tolle an der G15 ist der "Ton An/Aus" Knopf und das kann es für damals 80&#8364; (?) nicht wirklich sein oder ?

die G15 hat einen schönen tastendruck - imho - aber das wars auch schon ...


----------



## Baumstamm (10. Dezember 2007)

Ja jeder hat eine meinung, aber ich binder Meinung mir eine anzuschaffen und hoffe desshalb auf ne Antwort wo ich sie den gut und billiger kaufen kann, auf preissuchmaschinen kommt immer die refresh mit ins rennen...
mfg Baumstamm


----------



## CroWeD (10. Dezember 2007)

Was daran so toll ist ?

1. Habe ich mir die Tasta vor ein paar wochen gekauft und die kostet keine 80 mehr sonder nur noch ca. 65
2. Finde ich den Display sehr nützlich zumal man bei CS schön auf die Uhr gucken kann um net gleich iner Task zu gehen.
3. Finde ich die Tasten Beleuchtung gut da ich meist im Dunkeln Spiele.
4. Der An/Aus Knopf der Windows Taste
5. Die beiden USB anschlüsse
6. Die Makro Tasten um z.B bei CS sein eq zu binden.
7. Das Design
8. Die tasten aufschläge, hören sich nicht so klapperig an.

So joa das wars ^.^ Ich habe ein Z4 System eine MX518, ein Samsung tft Razer pad und eine Bungee und nu stell dir mal eine 20€ Tasta von Cherry dazwischen vor......


----------



## Baumstamm (10. Dezember 2007)

kann mir denn keiner sagen wo ich die kaufen kann? die zeit drängt...


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Was daran so toll ist ?
> 
> 1. Habe ich mir die Tasta vor ein paar wochen gekauft und die kostet keine 80 mehr sonder nur noch ca. 65
> 2. Finde ich den Display sehr nützlich zumal man bei CS schön auf die Uhr gucken kann um net gleich iner Task zu gehen.
> ...



1. Cherry CyMotion kostet 12€.
2. Eine beleuchtete! Tischuhr gibts für 5€.
3. Gibts n USB Tastaturlicht für 2,50€ oder die Möglichkeit das für 50 Cent selber zu basteln.
4. Gibts für 0€ bei Google.de Programme dafür, die dir sogar auf Tasten wie Strg-F1 binden kannst.
5. Passive USB Anschlüsse sind so nützlich wie n Wasserkocher ohne Wasser.
6. Gibts bei Google.de für Null Euro Programme dafür.
7. Geschmackssache.
8. Meine Cherry ist flüsterleise.

Btw, bei mir gabs zum Notebook ne MX518 umsonst dazu, hab das Ding für 20€ an nen Freund verkauft, das Z4 ist auch n Value-System.

Naja, du musst es wissen, ich kann nur jedem vernünftigen Menschen davon abraten, 65€ für ne Tastatur auszugeben.


----------



## Baumstamm (10. Dezember 2007)

Ja gut, aber was is den nu mit ner seite wo ich die kaufen kann?


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

Baumstamm schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber was is den nu mit ner seite wo ich die kaufen kann?



 Amazon.de wär ne Idee

Oder jede verdammte Hardwareseite im ganzen Internet!


----------



## Baumstamm (10. Dezember 2007)

jo wär ne idee aber auf so vielen seiten ises unterschiedlich


----------



## CroWeD (10. Dezember 2007)

Neid ist die schönste Annerkennung!

Ich kauf mir doch net 30 Sachen lampen und bedeck mein Tisch damit zu, lade mir mein rechner dicht wenn ich doch alles All in one haben kann.


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Neid ist die schönste Annerkennung!



Ich habe selber eine G15, die immer noch im Schrank verstaubt, weil der Prügel zu viel Platz vom Schreibtisch weg nimmt - wers braucht, gut, ich rate jedoch davon ab.


----------



## CroWeD (10. Dezember 2007)

Oh man wenn ich das so lese ne wird mir schlecht... Testet ihr die Tasta nicht bevor ihr sie kauft ? So ziemlich alle Händler legen da ne testversion hin ...und ich glaube auch nicht das ihr an der Kasse blind bezahlt.....also wer sich ne Tasta kauft für 80€, weis was sie kann, und sie selber iner hand hatte, sie danach aber im schrank verstauben läßt, lügt entweder oder der jenige stand in dieser zeit unter drogen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (11. Dezember 2007)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Oh man wenn ich das so lese ne wird mir schlecht... Testet ihr die Tasta nicht bevor ihr sie kauft ? So ziemlich alle Händler legen da ne testversion hin ...und ich glaube auch nicht das ihr an der Kasse blind bezahlt.....also wer sich ne Tasta kauft für 80€, weis was sie kann, und sie selber iner hand hatte, sie danach aber im schrank verstauben läßt, lügt entweder oder der jenige stand in dieser zeit unter drogen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder derjenige hat nach ein, zwei Monaten erkannt, dass eine günstige Cherry besser zum Tippen ist?

Ansonsten, wer ne ordentliche Tastatur will:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enermax Caesar, kostet 75$ und ist aus massivem Aluminium, kein Plastik.


----------



## Farstar (11. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Oder derjenige hat nach ein, zwei Monaten erkannt, dass eine günstige Cherry besser zum Tippen ist?
> 
> Ansonsten, wer ne ordentliche Tastatur will:
> 
> ...



Grüße

Ja, die Enermax habe ich und kann die nur wärmstens empfehlen! Die G15 hatte ich auch und habe sie mit dieser eingetauscht und nu liegt die G15 im Keller rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Dezember 2007)

I zogg auf ner Saitek Gaming Tasta für sage & schreibe 25 €..........
1. Sie leuchtet
2. Ton leise & laut tasten
3. Ton An / Aus Taste
4. Licht Dimm Funktion
5. Command Pad wo man Makros drauf packen (27 an der zahl also 3*9)

So und i finde die einfach nur Klasse und die G15 möchte ich nun net unbedingt haben.weil das einzigste was die G15 hat wäre das Display mehr aber auch net




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumstamm (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hab sie jetzt, bis jetzt noch nichts schlechtes aufgefallen...
aber das tippen is ne umstellung weil ioch früher eine ganz andere art von Tastatur benutzt hab.


----------



## TheCrocodil (18. Januar 2008)

@Gothron oder Lorille:
Wenn es noch die 1. Version der G15 ist, die da bei euch im Keller verstaubt, dann kauf ich die ab für sagen wir 20&#8364; ^^ Bevor das gute Stück da bei euch verschimmelt... Ich find die Tastatur richtig klasse. Die Macros, die man damit erstellen kann, können einem schon sehr das Tippen erleichtern. Ich nutze diese Tastatur auch nicht nur zum Spielen, sondern sogar auf der Arbeit um zu programmieren! Viele Sachen, wo ich früher erst über Menüs mich durchhangeln musste, erreich' ich nu dank der G-Tasten mittels 1 Tastendruck. Also wenn einer von euch beiden statt ner ungenutzten Tastatur 20&#8364; haben will, dann meldet euch *gg*


----------



## Xthonios (18. Januar 2008)

Da bin ich auch dabei...

Einfach mich anschreiben... wir kriegen da sicher ne Lösung hin.. ich finde die alte G15 auch ziemlich geil...

Mein kleiner Bruder hat Sie... die Zusatztasten find ich sehr nützlich.. sei es für WOW, C&C oder paar andere Spiele...

Ich hasse Tastenkombinationen..
^^


----------



## Khaanara (18. Januar 2008)

Also, ich habe hier noch eine alte G15 liegen, allerdings wohl mit Kabelbruch. Aber ich denke für Bastler vielleicht kein Problem, ein anderes anzulöten. Die Tatatur ist ja mit einem handelsüblichen Kreuzschraubendreher zu öffnen.


----------



## Gyrlin (18. Januar 2008)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich habe selber eine G15, die immer noch im Schrank verstaubt, weil der Prügel zu viel Platz vom Schreibtisch weg nimmt - wers braucht, gut, ich rate jedoch davon ab.



Ich kauf se dir für 30€ ab.

MfG

€dit:/ aber nur wenn se noch richtig geht und nix versifft ist.

MfG


----------

